# Who Should Get Vaccinated First?



## Mike (Jan 12, 2021)

Over here there is a growing backlash that says,
"Boomers and Older People" should get it after
the workers!

I suppose that there is some logic in that, but as
it was the elderly that were attacked first by the
Virus in the beginning, the authorities decided that
they should be first, so they have gone down that
route and upset the "Millennials", that is how the
press are calling the ones who want change.

Although I heard it spoken about on the radio, I
can't find a link to the story, sorry.

The best defence against this virus is your front
door, keep it shut with you inside the house!

Here is a link that explains how they prioritise who
gets it first.

https://www.health.org.uk/publications/long-reads/the-covid-19-vaccine-who-gets-it-first

Mike.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 12, 2021)

IMO the caregivers and the working people should be the first to get vaccinated because without them we old folks would be sunk.

I'm so thankful that I have the means and opportunity to be able to hunker down until things get back to normal.

Sometimes I feel like the old can-do spirit of The Greatest Generation has been lost and now it's just every man for himself.

We'll get through this.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 12, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> IMO the caregivers and the working people should be the first to get vaccinated because without them we old folks would be sunk.


I agree.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 12, 2021)

I can't understand the logic behind giving it to old people first, unless it was to check for negative reactions. The obvious choice would be health workers.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 13, 2021)

Here, healthcare workers, first responders, etc. are in the first group, along with those people living in  nursing homes or other group homes.


----------



## Mike (Jan 13, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> IMO the caregivers and the working people should be the first to get vaccinated because without them we old folks would be sunk.
> 
> I'm so thankful that I have the means and opportunity to be able to hunker down until things get back to normal.
> 
> ...


Health workers and Carers do get it first Aunt Bea, the question
about who should get it "first", applies to the general population,
after the Doctors, Nurses & Carers, but the way our lot are doing
things it will require several "U" turns before they get it right if
they ever do.

I think that the workers should be first as they have lost their income
where we the older people have our pensions, that get paid even if
there is a lockdown.

Mike.


----------



## Mike (Jan 13, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> I can't understand the logic behind giving it to old people first, unless it was to check for negative reactions. The obvious choice would be health workers.


Rosemarie, health workers are first, then older
people because they were the most badly hit
in the beginning.

Mike.


----------



## Mike (Jan 13, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> Here, healthcare workers, first responders, etc. are in the first group, along with those people living in  nursing homes or other group homes.


It is supposed to be the same here Butterfly, but reports
suggest that the people in nursing homes and those for
the elderly are being ignored again, in the beginning the
hospitals were sending people with covid to care homes
without testing them and the virus killed thousands of
elderly people because of those actions, according to the
press.
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9132255/Care-home-bosses-fear-betrayal-Covid-19-jabs.html

Mike.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 13, 2021)

Who should get the vaccine first?  *Me, of course, ME.*  Not me personally, but isn’t that what almost everyone in the world is thinking? *Give it to me, give it to my children.  It’s a me first world.*


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 13, 2021)

There is a logic in saying that people of working age should be vaccinated first, but the older you are, the more likely you are to die if you catch the virus.  Current plan is that after the priority groups have been vaccinated, the general population of the UK will be vaccinated in roughly age order.  First 80+, then 70+, 65+  and so on..   It has been suggested that being 70, I might have my jag in second half of February  and Mrs. L at the beginning of March.   We'll see.

(I'm not sure that when they say 'over 70's' whether they mean 70 and over, or 71+).


----------



## Pecos (Jan 13, 2021)

My wife got up early this morning and got both of us registered for the vaccine. We are waiting for the feedback as to when and where we are supposed to get it. She says that once she got on the website the process was easy.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 13, 2021)

I got an email from my doctor's office informing me that they have the vaccine and it had a number to call if you want to schedule a time to go get it. I'm sure this email was sent to all their patients in a certain age group or who have certain health issues.

My opinion, Mike, is that people who work with the public, such as grocery store employees and food industry workers, should have been the second ones to get the vaccine. Whether they are more likely to survive or not they are a possible source of infection or spread, and I'd wager that well over 50% of the people they come into contact with during their work day are elderly.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 13, 2021)

Pecos said:


> My wife got up early this morning and got both of us registered for the vaccine. We are waiting for the feedback as to when and where we are supposed to get it. She says that once she got on the website the process was easy.


I did it on the website as well after I was on hold for an hour to the wrong phone number.  Apparently the doctors are giving out the wrong number.  The lady was nice about it, said they had tons of calls. Gave me the website.  Said don’t bother trying to call and don’t worry if the website takes a while to load.

Got kicked off the website several times and finally it went through, I think.  Waiting for confirmation.  I hope it went through.  The website said it can take hours to get the confirmation.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 13, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I got an email from my doctor's office informing me that they have the vaccine and it had a number to call if you want to schedule a time to go get it. I'm sure this email was sent to all their patients in a certain age group or who have certain health issues.
> 
> My opinion, Mike, is that people who work with the public, such as grocery store employees and food industry workers, should have been the second ones to get the vaccine. Whether they are more likely to survive or not they are a possible source of infection or spread, and I'd wager that well over 50% of the people they come into contact with during their work day are elderly.


Our doctors do not have the vaccine.  The vaccine is being given through the health department at a large convention center where we can all breathe the same air and crowd up together while waiting for the shot.    Instead of our doctors offices.

Our state is fifth in the nation for virus spread.  I suppose you can get vaccinated and catch the virus all at the same time.  How nice. The county asked for our insurance information as well.  Thought it was supposed to be free.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 13, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Our doctors do not have the vaccine.  The vaccine is being given through the health department at a large convention center where we can all breathe the same air and crowd up together while waiting for the shot.    Instead of our doctors offices.
> 
> Our state is fifth in the nation for virus spread.  I suppose you can get vaccinated and catch the virus all at the same time.  How nice. The county asked for our insurance information as well.  Thought it was supposed to be free.


I'm probably fortunate that my doctor's office happens to be affiliated with a medical university. Because of the way gov't works, it's par for the course that medical _universities_ would get supplied before medical _groups_ do.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 13, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I'm probably fortunate that my doctor's office happens to be affiliated with a medical university. Because of the way gov't works, it's par for the course that medical _universities_ would get supplied before medical _groups_ do.


I have no ideal.  We have a university and teaching hospitals so I assume we have a medical university since people go there and graduate as doctors and nurses.  But idk.  I think the state decides how to hand the vaccine out.

My disabled sons are getting their shots at a Walgreens.  Go figure.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 13, 2021)

Pecos said:


> My wife got up early this morning and got both of us registered for the vaccine. We are waiting for the feedback as to when and where we are supposed to get it. She says that once she got on the website the process was easy.


Well, I spoke too soon. What we got back was a link that took us into a quagmire that took me 2 hours to navigate and finally get the first appointment available to me on the 16th of Feb. My wife managed to get one on the 15th. 

It just seems that when the Government gets involved in creating a website. it just gets overly complicated, hard to navigate, and loaded with hidden trapdoors.

But I finally got an appointment.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 13, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I have no ideal.  We have a university and teaching hospitals so I assume we have a medical university since people go there and graduate as doctors and nurses.  But idk.  I think the state decides how to hand the vaccine out.
> 
> My disabled sons are getting their shots at a Walgreens.  Go figure.


We can hope it's not about $$$ but I suspect that, since most vaccines given are paid by medicaid and medicare, distributing the vaccine is like giving recipients of it (i.e. state universities and etc.) a siphoning hose.  But I could be wrong.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 13, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Well, I spoke too soon. What we got back was a link that took us into a quagmire that took me 2 hours to navigate and finally get the first appointment available to me on the 16th of Feb. My wife managed to get one on the 15th.
> 
> It just seems that when the Government gets involved in creating a website. it just gets overly complicated, hard to navigate, and loaded with hidden trapdoors.
> 
> But I finally got an appointment.


We have appointments on the 12 of February but have still not received the confirmation emails yet so maybe not.  He will call next week if we don’t get them, by that time.  The phones are jammed now.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 13, 2021)

Husband is calling the county about not getting confirmation.  The web site now says all the appointments have been filled, all the vaccine is now committed, and everyone else has to wait for more vaccine to come in.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 13, 2021)

Husband came back confirmed, mine has not


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 13, 2021)

Here the dept of health and environment decides who gets what and when.


----------



## Mike (Jan 14, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> My opinion, Mike, is that people who work with the public, such as grocery store employees and food industry workers, should have been the second ones to get the vaccine. Whether they are more likely to survive or not they are a possible source of infection or spread, and I'd wager that well over 50% of the people they come into contact with during their work day are elderly.


I agree Murrmurr, they have been working all through the
lockdowns and should get it first, before the "work-at-home"
people, but in this Country they are determined to go by age,
eldest first, there is no word from the Government that they
have heard what people are saying, so unfortunately they will
have to wait.

I will get it before my brother because I am older, yet he is a
disabled "Vet", ex-Royal Air Force, again, not old enough.

Mike.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 14, 2021)

I still have not received confirmation that I am getting the vaccine.  If my application was “kicked out” for some reason, I am not going to reply right away when more vaccines are available.  The longer I have to wait, the more doubts I seem to have about getting it.  Due to my many allergies and medical issues.

So hopefully confirmation will come today, otherwise I might chicken out and not get it at all.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 14, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I got an email from my doctor's office informing me that they have the vaccine and it had a number to call if you want to schedule a time to go get it. I'm sure this email was sent to all their patients in a certain age group or who have certain health issues.
> 
> *My opinion, Mike, is that people who work with the public, such as grocery store employees and food industry workers, should have been the second ones to get the vaccine. Whether they are more likely to survive or not they are a possible source of infection or spread, and I'd wager that well over 50% of the people they come into contact with during their work day are elderly.*


*My brother works at a Walmart and took all the precautions BUT he got Covid because the customers (ie: old folks and otherwise) refused to wear their masks in the store. So I disagree with that comment. We are more at risk than all of you because we are working in this contaminated area every single day. YOU all have the option to stay home and not get anywhere near it. For us it's a daily risk of life to make sure you have groceries, food and other needed services. *


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 14, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> *My brother works at a Walmart and took all the precautions BUT he got Covid because the customers (ie: old folks and otherwise) refused to wear their masks in the store. So I disagree with that comment. We are more at risk than all of you because we are working in this contaminated area every single day. YOU all have the option to stay home and not get anywhere near it. For us it's a daily risk of life to make sure you have groceries, food and other needed services. *


I meant second after health care workers, li'l mouse. Health care workers got theirs first, people out in the workforce should have been next.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 14, 2021)

Mike said:


> I agree Murrmurr, they have been working all through the
> lockdowns and should get it first, before the "work-at-home"
> people, but in this Country they are determined to go by age,
> eldest first, there is no word from the Government that they
> ...


Now some people here in the US are getting angry because loads of vaccine is being reserved for people who need a second dose while people are still waiting for the first one.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 14, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Now some people here in the US are getting angry because loads of vaccine is being reserved for people who need a second dose while people are still waiting for the first one.


We have 70;000 over 70 in our county and got 30,000 doses.  I filled out my form, got my appointment, then got him up, got his formed filled out, got his appointment.  His appointment got confirmed, my did not.  But he does not have allergies.  I do.  So, maybe if you have certain issues you cant get the shot.  idk.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 14, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> We have 70;000 over 70 in our county and got 30,000 doses.  I filled out my form, got my appointment, then got him up, got his formed filled out, got his appointment.  His appointment got confirmed, my did not.  But he does not have allergies.  I do.  So, maybe if you have certain issues you cant get the shot.  idk.


Confusion about vaccine protocol is mounting, too. Even at county levels, some saying first-come, first-served, others decided to create new sub-recipient groups to the established recipient groups. Meanwhile unvaccinated people are getting PO'd. It's getting kinda crazy over here.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 14, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> IMO the caregivers and the working people should be the first to get vaccinated because without them we old folks would be sunk.
> 
> I'm so thankful that I have the means and opportunity to be able to hunker down until things get back to normal.
> 
> ...



In every article I've read about this, it always says the health care workers and first responders are the first to get it.  The old folks are in the second group.


----------

